# top 5 scariest videos you ever seen on youtube



## joeblack81 (Jun 10, 2019)

In this scary video
most interesting to you
 (top 5 scariest videos you ever seen on youtube) I'll watch you

I hope you're a little scared and have fun at the same time


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 10, 2019)

Democrats won?


----------



## Erinwltr (Jun 10, 2019)

At 8:20.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 10, 2019)

Nothing scarier than reality.


----------

